# error in hast



## prabhu (Nov 10, 2016)

On running `service hastd onestart` on both servers, it shows 
	
	



```
no resource test configuration for this node (acceptable node names :iex4,36444335-3131-3439-4338-3834314435, host id 1073017192).
/etc/rc.d/hastd: warning: failed to start hasted.
```


----------

